# Nipple area and such 6/30/14



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ran out with some customers today. They wanted some Pelagics before stopping for Florida snapper. Ran to a couple lines and patches and scored a few nice dolphin to 27lbs and a 52lb Wahoo. Came in to snapper fish and quickly got a nice pair of Cobia. After that they said "screw snapper, let's go in" so in we went. Water is still very green but it's just a matter of finding the right lines and not wasting all day fishing dead zones.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Nicely done Chris!!!!!

Hey, that Hoo didn't happen to have an Aloha Beauty in its mouth?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No, this one had one shot at eating lures and he blew it


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice my friend


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Chris, happy customers for sure...


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

A hoo and a nice mahi makes for a good day. Good comment also on fishing the right line.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A nice hooter, some good dolphin and a pair of ling. Yeah Id forget snapper fishing too! As fun as pulling up some red brutes off the bottom in a kayak is, Im ready to go deep and get on something different!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

how deep of water ? to catch a mahi and a Hoo ?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Dandy Day:thumbsup:


----------



## All Salt (Jun 24, 2013)

I LOVE those Zebra Fish!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

"it's just a matter of finding the right lines and not wasting all day fishing dead zones" sorrry for dumb newbie question but can you explain how you find the right lines vs dead zones.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Zebra. You clearly tie a good bimini as well!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lulurage said:


> "it's just a matter of finding the right lines and not wasting all day fishing dead zones" sorrry for dumb newbie question but can you explain how you find the right lines vs dead zones.


It's the difference between dinner and clean ice and an otherwise empty report on this website


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice whoo, Florida Snapper way over rated.

Good job Chris!









Jimmy


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely a nice report. Hoping things continue to improve offshore.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

lulurage said:


> "it's just a matter of finding the right lines and not wasting all day fishing dead zones" sorrry for dumb newbie question but can you explain how you find the right lines vs dead zones.


I found the dead zones...I'm a pro at that. No bait, no birds...right lines?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooh-yea!! Nice one!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to the nipple area myself! Nice hooter.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The colors on that fish are beautiful!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a fish. Great report. Still waiting for my first Hoo in Hooville. Time to eat.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on your catch! Good action and table fare! Can't beat that! Hanapa'a!!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------

